# Router bit bearing



## David2058 (Mar 19, 2011)

Id like to know If anyone can tell me where I could find a 1 3/4" O.D. bearing with a 5/16" I.D. Im trying to set up a 1 7/8" slotting bit cut a 1/16" deep slot. Thanks Dave


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

try

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

Cheers
Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

I'm not sure if you miss this one, But I don't think you will find one, it's almost a make your own thing. 

Router Forums - View Single Post - slot cutting bit
Router Forums - View Single Post - slot cutting bit

For your fly fishing gear..
http://www.routerforums.com/228605-post6.html

=======



David2058 said:


> Id like to know If anyone can tell me where I could find a 1 3/4" O.D. bearing with a 5/16" I.D. Im trying to set up a 1 7/8" slotting bit cut a 1/16" deep slot. Thanks Dave


----------



## David2058 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello again Bob. I did try your idea about using a press on adapter of UHMW plastic. after several trips around the frame of the fish net the plastic began to wear and shread. It worked well for a short time but broke down. It seemed like that was the ticket, I just couldnt make it work


----------



## David2058 (Mar 19, 2011)

P.S. I was using it a the lowest speed possible


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

Pickup some Alum.it should stand up longer..but the disk should spin on the shank (bearing) and not on the stock.
It will mill out just like the UHMW plastic.

I have used the tool below for jobs like the one you are doing.
Dremel makes many saw blades,,you can stack the blades to get the 1/16" that you want.

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-670-Mi...ref=sr_1_6?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1303066070&sr=1-6
=====



David2058 said:


> P.S. I was using it a the lowest speed possible


----------

